# Eggs!



## Shelly (Jun 10, 2011)

Hot damn, I got eggs!
Dimple laid a clutch of about 6-7 eggs today, and I'm stoked. I have been witing for this moment for 13 years! 
No idea if they are fertile. Never witnessed a successful mating, so I'm skeptical. But the fact that she successfully dug a nest and deposited her eggs gives me much hope for future babies.
She's a good girl. She almost died of a RI several weeks ago, so she has really made a nice comeback.






I hope the location is good. The soil is very sandy, and bone dry. It gets full sun until about 1, then it is shaded in the afternoon.
Got my fingers crossed. Here is a brief video of her digging her nest.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtlqR_SueKE


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jun 10, 2011)

Awesome! Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## coreyc (Jun 10, 2011)

Congrats hope they are fertile


----------



## onarock (Jun 10, 2011)

Good fun! Congrats. What are you going to do with the eggs?


----------



## Shelly (Jun 10, 2011)

onarock said:


> What are you going to do with the eggs?



Just leave them and let nature run its course.


----------



## Torty Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

Yay, how exciting! I hope they all make it!


----------



## CJSTorts (Jun 10, 2011)

That is wonderful! I love the video, I could watch torts dig nest all day!


----------



## TortieLuver (Jun 10, 2011)

Awesome! How exciting for you. How long do you expect natural incubation to take?


----------



## Shelly (Jun 10, 2011)

TortieLuver said:


> How long do you expect natural incubation to take?



Everybody seems to say 90-120 days. That would be sometime roughly from August 10th through September 10th.
Coincidentally, my birthday falls right in the middle of that window. Would make an awesome birthday present!


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 10, 2011)

Very exciting and congrats I hope they make it...Nature always finds a way...


----------



## Shelly (Jun 10, 2011)

Shelly said:


> TortieLuver said:
> 
> 
> > How long do you expect natural incubation to take?
> ...



Correction. It would be between Sept 10th and October 10th. Darn.


----------



## Kristina (Jun 11, 2011)

Either way, baby tortoises would be awesome 

Good, luck, I hope they hatch and that she picked a good location!


----------



## October (Jun 11, 2011)

Good Luck! How exciting!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice, hope they hatch.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice.
I know tht we who own CDT's are not supposed to incubate them ( federal law and such) But about 18 years ago at my old place I had a female lay about 15 eggs, beautiful and all, I left them in the ground and they never hatched. I still blame myself for not incubating them even though I know it is against the law. Just some words to ponder, not telling you to do anything just my personal experience.
But congrats on the eggs.


----------

